# NFT Northern lights 2nd week of flowering



## tester (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok so heres my 5 Sensi NL plants 3 NFT tank under 3 600w air cooled  lamps jsut wondered what you guys thought ive always grown in coco this  is my first time using hydro, any pointers you could give are  appreciated.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 18, 2011)

They look like they have flowered longer than 2 weeks.

Guess thats good.


----------



## tester (Jul 20, 2011)

was 2 weeks friday just gone


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like yu are in real good shape. The only pointers I would give yu is to get a ph and a tds meters if yu don't already have them. Make sure yu keep yer ph around 5.4-6.2 and it looks like yu already have that well in hand. The only other thing is in this heat watch yer temps, and watch out for bugs. If those girls are just ouside of 2wks flower, they are rockin. good job


----------

